
I Defeated the Tolkien Estate - fanf2
https://the-toast.net/2014/12/08/defeated-tolkien-estate/
======
parliament32
I didn't realize this was fiction at first. Skimming through I hit the opening
of the fifth paragraph:

>Tolkien refers to Quendi people as “elves,” a common term in his time, but
considered highly offensive today.

...and was wondering what flavour of advanced outrage culture is now being
offended at calling fictional elves "elves".

Solid read nevertheless.

------
hansvs
for some more context: [https://austinhgilkeson.wordpress.com/2014/12/09/the-
real-re...](https://austinhgilkeson.wordpress.com/2014/12/09/the-real-red-
book-of-westmarch/).

Also the OP is from 2014.

------
vetrom
This very much reminds me of
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Ringbearer](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Ringbearer)
which will shamefully probably never see an English print release. It's an
interesting work of research and writing.

